# Puppy Tazz trains Agility



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, beautiful dogs! Great job on the training and love how the older dog is joining in 

Do you use a clicker in training? (I didn't get to watch all of the videos yet so sorry if I missed it ).


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,

no i don't use a clicker. I only speak with the doggys. I like that more, to communicate directly with my dog. 
I also do not use always food or toys, because i want a dog, that wants to work with me and not one, who works only for the ball or some food.
For the puppy i use food, because she is learning.
But later i want that only the work with me is the reward for the dog and the dog wait 24 hours a day, that we make something together.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Clearly if your way is working well, that's great...

But just to add all the top trainers for agility (and most sports that you want your dogs to LOVE) in the world use toys and treats in training. When you use them correctly, the dog IS working for you, the food/toys just make *YOU* even better!

Have you seen 





 




 
And you can't hear the clicker, but this trainer uses it...





 




 
When you use treats and toys in the RIGHT way to train (plus a marker like the clicker) it's for clarity for the dog. Not as a bribe. The marker (click/word) is 100% clear/fast/sharp and means the reward is coming that makes our pups want to continue to engage/learn/figure out what the silly human is trying to have them do. Without the clarity, it takes just takes longer and is harder.

Now I'm all about making it easier for me and my dogs! So if I have to learn something new (the clicker) and it helps my dogs (and it really does) then the clicker/treats/toys it is! For my dogs


----------

